# Ingrown hairs on legs after shaving



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

I always get ingrown hairs after I shave my legs (mainly just my upper legs). I was just wondering if there is a specific way that you shave (someone told me to go with the hair growth when shaving that area, but I can never do that because it leaves it so prickly) or is there products that I am not using that I should be using? I use Venus razors with Skintimate shaving gel with baby oil and Quench lotion after I finish shaving. Please help me with this because I hate having red bumps all over the front of my upper legs. TIA


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 27, 2006)

i get that too sometimes.... i find the best way to "cure" this is to exfoliate every other day. Moistursing is also essential.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

what is a good prduct that you exfoliate with?


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 27, 2006)

Salt scrubs, sugar scrubs, Lush's Aqua Mirabilis, or their gumback smoothie, which I've nearly finished. It's scrubby but man does it make you really soft afterwards. And as it's summer here, I've been using it heaps.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 27, 2006)

Check out www.tendskin.com


----------



## nwadrebma (Jan 27, 2006)

Or... Make your own tendskin
http://www.geocities.com/bonnecasey/...nhomemade.html


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

Do they sell Tendskin in retail, or do you just have to order it online?


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 28, 2006)

i've also read that if you put your lotion on with a back and forth motion, it can cause those inflamed follicles- so on my upper legs, i make sure that i only rub lotion on in one direction


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMarley* 
_i've also read that if you put your lotion on with a back and forth motion, it can cause those inflamed follicles- so on my upper legs, i make sure that i only rub lotion on in one direction_

 
I also read about that in this month's Allure magazine. Definitely will need to do that.


----------



## monirock (Jan 28, 2006)

you can buy tendskin at any sephora. seriously, it's the best. it might sting a little if you're sensitive though.


----------



## hazelinsight (Feb 13, 2006)

I have a really bad problem with my legs. My skin is so sensative. I cant use any special razors and i cant put any lotion on after that has any fragrance. If i do i automatically get red bumps everywhere on my lower legs. THen they turn into ingrown hairs. Its really embarrassing to have all these scars and bumps. But now that i have gotten older i come to understand how my legs work. I use avenno shaving cream and avenno lotion and no strip razors it hurts like hell though when you cut urself. But i mean its the only way. I do exfolate a day before i shave.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Feb 26, 2006)

I read after exfoliation, use a hot washclothes and put it on your legs. never tried it, but i hear it helps


----------



## bellezzadolce (Feb 28, 2006)

Using a good body exfoliator and moisturizer will help ingrown hairs.  I like to use B&BW aromatherapy sugar scrubs and Palmer's cocobutter lotion.


----------



## Rank_as (Feb 28, 2006)

deleted


----------

